# [Youtube] Cubing World



## PandaCuber (Sep 26, 2012)

*Mods, change title if you want, i dont care*

OFFICIAL THREAD FOR CUBING WORLD <-Clicky

I say that because there is another thread, but that was more of an 'do you think this is a good idea or not' type of thing.

Basically this channel will be a source of all cubing, we are trying to get different variety of cubers to cover various cubing related topics. 
For example, myself would do like roux and Noahaha could do BLD stuff, i assume. 

From what i know, it is only us(Panda and Noahaha) and rubikmaster(the creator). 
If you would like to join, send me a PM and ill try to get in contact with the creator. 



Spoiler: Original Idea



"Hey everybody, so I recently thought of this idea, maybe it just sounds cool in my head, but I don't know. (Btw, if some moderators think I didn't really make a good title or I put this in the wrong forum please take care of that, I had no idea what to call this thread or where to put it. ) So I want to create this really cool cubing channel and that channel would be shared between a lot of multiple users, about 10-15. Basically we would all upload cubing related videos. I have it all planned out but I'm not going to explain it all here. Basically we would upload 3 videos a week, not too much, not too little. If we would have about 15 members everyone would just have to make like 1 video a month which wouldn't be too hard and we would cover all sorts of cubing related stuff. All memebers who have a YouTube channel would promote that channel on their channel and that big cubing channel will also promote all of their memebers. So it would just be a big collaboration which would help us all gain some more success on Youtube and have fun. And this will not be something like FiveAwesomeCubers. It would be something quite different. I think I've got it all organized and I know how everything would work. Basically, there's more to it than this, so if you're interested make a post in this thread saying you would like to be a part of this and briefly explain what kind of videos you would make and I will message you with all the information about this. I'm not sure if this would really be a great idea, but I sort of have a feeling this could be something big. The goal of that channel would be to give our viewers all the cubing stuff and information that they need, so the long term goal is to just make a lot of content and cover anything worth making a video about and to be a great source for Speedcubing stuff. I am still trying to decide whether I would just give the password to all users because that could be kind of risky since any member could change the password, delete other's videos or delete the account. So I'm also thinking about just having me and a few other "admins" upload the videos, so we would make videos and everybody else would just send their videos to us. So please help me decide what to do about this and also give me some ideas for what the channel name could be. "



--------------------------------------Updates---------------------------------

List of cubers who are Officially part of the channel(have upload video) :

Waffle
SpeedCubingTV or rubikmaster
PandaCuber
Noahaha
Emolover
CubeCraze1


If you want to upload video

"All right people, anyone who wants to join just message us at CubingWorld. Then when you make your first video (I would recommend an introduction video) you will officially be a member of Cubing World. I think for now, we will stop at around 14-15 members but we might might add some more members later on if someone drops out. But maybe we will raise the limit in the future. At first I thought it would just be much easier if everyone had the password but I have decided just a few of us will have it, just for the safety of the channel, we don't want to run into somebody who would delete other people's videos or even delete the account. So here's how we're gonna do this. So, as you know, you can't really send big files like videos through e-mail. And at first I thought everybody would upload videos as unlisted to their channel, then send us the link so we can download it and upload it to the CubingWorld channel but I have found an easier way. I have done a bit of searching and this seems to be the best service for our needs: wetransfer.com. Basically, you just type in your address and then you can type up to 20 addresses that you will send the video to. You can send any files up to 2GB. It's really great. The transfer can take about 10 to 30 minutes depending on the size of the video but that's not really a problem, it's not too slow. So that's how we will do it. So just send us your videos at [email protected] and that's it. Btw, anyone who is still interested in this please send us a message on Youtube. We need to know who's in and who's out. Anybody who has the password of CubingWorld can upload the videos. We will upload the videos we receive as soon as possible since we don't really have a schedule because I have decided that now at the beggining of all of this it would just be easier without a schedule, but we will probably have some sort of schedule soon. I will also send this as a message to everyone that seems to be interested so far and to those who have already joined. "


----------



## Tyjet66 (Sep 26, 2012)

No link to said channel?


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 26, 2012)

Click where is says 'official blah blah'


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 26, 2012)

I might be able to contribute. I currently have a channel with over 1,000 subs that I could direct towards this channel. I've been making videos for a while.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 26, 2012)

cubeflip said:


> I might be able to contribute. I currently have a channel with over 1,000 subs that I could direct towards this channel. I've been making videos for a while.



That would be great!


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 26, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> That would be great!



Then consider me in. I can find time to make a video a month for a collab channel. :]


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 26, 2012)

why not. I need motivation to make videos.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 26, 2012)

waffle=ijm said:


> why not. I need motivation to make videos.



exactly...


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 26, 2012)

I can provide OH things.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 26, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> I can provide OH things.


And ZZ?


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 26, 2012)

Why not? And ZZ things.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 26, 2012)

I could pretty much help out with anything, I'm a cuber that improves on everything equally.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 26, 2012)

wow thats already 6. 
panda, noahaha, cubeflip, waffle, smallkitty, and cubecraze.

i gotta figure out a system so we can all contact each other easier.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 26, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> wow thats already 6.
> panda, noahaha, cubeflip, waffle, smallkitty, and cubecraze.
> 
> i gotta figure out a system so we can all contact each other easier.



We could make a Skype group?


----------



## wasianrubiks (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm kinda excited to see what happens with this channel


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 26, 2012)

2x2 sexy?ness


----------



## Owen (Sep 26, 2012)

Can I make a video?


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 26, 2012)

Who wants to learn some BLD?






Don't laugh. This was my first time talking in front of a camera.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 26, 2012)

Am interested.
Can provide blockbuilding stuff, as well as alternate solving styles.
Also skooooob.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds cool. I don't think I have good enough stuff to offer for videos but I will sub.


----------



## JasonK (Sep 26, 2012)

This is relevant to my interests :tu


----------



## ianography (Sep 26, 2012)

I can teach how not to be a stupid n00b like me

That's pretty useful


----------



## tx789 (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm kinda interested 

I don't really know anything that's that unique


----------



## ottozing (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm very very interested. I can provide lot's of stuff regarding Yau on 4x4 (with 3-2-3 pairing).


----------



## MostEd (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't know, i usually make stuff for russians apart from solve videos....
What exactly do you want?


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 26, 2012)

All right people, anybody who wants to join this collaboration channel, just send a message on Youtube to CubingWorld saying you would like to be a part of this collaboration. When you make a video just upload it to your channel as unlisted and then send the link to NoahCubes, Brusinque, SpeedcubingTV or Cubing World on Youtube so one of us can upload it to the channel if we think the video is good.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 26, 2012)

Soy en el grupo tambien!
Do we have a way yet to send you guys the video to upload?


EDIT: just read the post above mine


----------



## Cube-Fu (Sep 26, 2012)

waffle=ijm said:


> why not. I need motivation to make videos.


Make videos or I'll put cubes up your nose!


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 26, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> All right people, anybody who wants to join this collaboration channel, just send a message on Youtube to CubingWorld saying you would like to be a part of this collaboration. When you make a video just upload it to your channel as unlisted and then send the link to NoahCubes, Brusinque, SpeedcubingTV or Cubing World on Youtube so one of us can upload it to the channel if we think the video is good.



How about just CubingWorld. That would be easier.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 26, 2012)

This the list of people that are in for sure:
cubeflip, waffle, small kitten, cubecraze, noahaha, ranzha emodrach, ottozing, ickathu, emolover, myself, rubikmaster. 

i think this is a really good number to start with. i think we should keep it like this and possibly add people down the road. 
i say this cause this is such a huge variety of cubers, i mean we have: cfop,roux, petrus,ZZ, bld, 2x2, skewb, 4x4, OH, and megaminx. 

if you guys didnt see this video, just upload whenever you would like. 
just try to keep it under 3 vids per week. so if you see somebody has already uploaded, save your video for the next week, giving you more time to think of your next video


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 26, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> This the list of people that are in for sure:
> cubeflip, waffle, small kitten, cubecraze, noahaha, ranzha emodrach, ottozing, ickathu, emolover, myself, rubikmaster.
> 
> i think this is a really good number to start with. i think we should keep it like this and possibly add people down the road.
> ...



I was planning on making about one video per week, so I think that 3 vids per week is a little low for 12 people. 

Everyone should make an introduction within the next few days.


----------



## cubegenius (Sep 26, 2012)

later on I could do big cube stuff. next summer would work great.


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 26, 2012)

We decided that we will also post all of our videos here so here is my introduction. I will also post all the other introductions here if Noahaha and PandaCuber don't do it themselves.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 26, 2012)

My member intro.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 26, 2012)

I posted mine already lol.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 26, 2012)

i'll do some square-1'ish stuff if i get the time to do it.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Sep 26, 2012)

I'd love to join!
I can't offer anything speedcubing wise that someone else cant, but I can offer a lot in the world of other interesting puzzles!
3-D printed stuff, modding, mods, and other non-WCA stuff


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 26, 2012)

I was told to post every video I make on this thread.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 26, 2012)

Hmm... I would like to make a few videos occasionally. But I don't have the time to contribute constantly. Idk, if you want a video of some sort from me just ask...


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 26, 2012)

We could do like a guest appearance once in a while...


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 26, 2012)

All right people, anyone who wants to join just message us at CubingWorld. Then when you make your first video (I would recommend an introduction video) you will officially be a member of Cubing World. I think for now, we will stop at around 14-15 members but we might might add some more members later on if someone drops out. But maybe we will raise the limit in the future. At first I thought it would just be much easier if everyone had the password but I have decided just a few of us will have it, just for the safety of the channel, we don't want to run into somebody who would delete other people's videos or even delete the account. So here's how we're gonna do this. So, as you know, you can't really send big files like videos through e-mail. And at first I thought everybody would upload videos as unlisted to their channel, then send us the link so we can download it and upload it to the CubingWorld channel but I have found an easier way. I have done a bit of searching and this seems to be the best service for our needs: wetransfer.com. Basically, you just type in your address and then you can type up to 20 addresses that you will send the video to. You can send any files up to 2GB. It's really great. The transfer can take about 10 to 30 minutes depending on the size of the video but that's not really a problem, it's not too slow. So that's how we will do it. So just send us your videos at [email protected] and that's it. Btw, anyone who is still interested in this please send us a message on Youtube. We need to know who's in and who's out. Anybody who has the password of CubingWorld can upload the videos. We will upload the videos we receive as soon as possible since we don't really have a schedule because I have decided that now at the beggining of all of this it would just be easier without a schedule, but we will probably have some sort of schedule soon. I will also send this as a message to everyone that seems to be interested so far and to those who have already joined.




Ickathu said:


> We could do like a guest appearance once in a while...


I think that's a great idea. :tu


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 26, 2012)

What if we have to answer a question someone asks in the comments?


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 26, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> What if we have to answer a question someone asks in the comments?



Answer with your own account. That's what I'm going to do, even though I have the password.

EDIT: Panda, I think you should update the first post with a bunch of new information, like a list of cubers who have uploaded a video to the channel (perhaps with links to their playlists) and also the information on how to submit videos.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll get my video uploaded this weekend for sure, hopefully sooner though. I'm usually pretty busy with homework though during the week...


----------



## mitch1234 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh hi, I didn't read the entire thread but what I get is that its a colab channel kind of deal. I'm for sure interested and have a lot of things to contribute on big cubes and some other cubing knowledge. Also I have 632 subscribers if that means anything.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Sep 26, 2012)

Noahaha, I'm not sure if you're taking suggestions for videos, but could you try to do one on execution method progression? What I mean by that is, how to make the transition from OP -> M2 or M2 -> BH easier. 

I currently use OP but my solve times are around 10 minutes so I'm really deterred from practicing as I have a hard time just focusing on it for so long (especially after failures.) So I'm really looking forward to your memo videos as well.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 26, 2012)

Tyjet66 said:


> Noahaha, I'm not sure if you're taking suggestions for videos, but could you try to do one on execution method progression? What I mean by that is, how to make the transition from OP -> M2 or M2 -> BH easier.
> 
> I currently use OP but my solve times are around 10 minutes so I'm really deterred from practicing as I have a hard time just focusing on it for so long (especially after failures.) So I'm really looking forward to your memo videos as well.



I'll definitely make a video like that down the road.

EDIT: and of course I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't see any new recent messages on CubingWorld. Come on people, everybody who wants to join must message us on Youtube. Please, help us organize this.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 27, 2012)

If you are interested in joining, read the Original Post. 

I will be updating it.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 27, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> If you are interested in joining, read the Original Post.
> 
> I will be updating it.



You should have the names in the OP link to that person's playlist within CubingWorld, not their own channels.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 27, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> You should have the names in the OP link to that person's playlist within CubingWorld, not their own channels.



oops.


----------



## emolover (Sep 27, 2012)

My introduction video.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 27, 2012)

I already said I was gonna do it. Do I have to send you guys another message?


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 27, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I already said I was gonna do it. Do I have to send you guys another message?



no

once you have password, youre in. and im pretty sure i sent it to you


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 27, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> no
> 
> once you have password, youre in. and im pretty sure i sent it to you



Didn't Rubikmaster say he wasn't giving out passwords?
Edit: cause if not I haven't got it yet.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 27, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> Didn't Rubikmaster say he wasn't giving out passwords?



until he came up for solution, i gave out password. 
we have solution so no more passwords.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 27, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> until he came up for solution, i gave out password.
> we have solution so no more passwords.



O.K. Ima make my intro vid today.

Edit: does anyone have experience with making backgrounds? Cause the white background looks a little bit boring atm.


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 27, 2012)

Count me in! I'll do 2x2, 3x3 and possibly megaminx tips. And I can do cool editing in some vids and some tutorials.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 27, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> no
> 
> once you have password, youre in. and im pretty sure i sent it to you



Okay, and yes I've got it. It's *obnoxious coughing fit*, right?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 27, 2012)

okay, i've made my intro and am sending it.


----------



## Riley (Sep 27, 2012)

This is a great idea, I can't wait for some videos! (especially BLD!) I would love to contribute, but I don't have anything unique/am not super pro at anything.


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 27, 2012)

I too wish I could be a part of this, but I'm not particularly good at or knowledgeable about anything. The only thing I might be able to do is an OBLBL tutorial lol but who really wants that.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 27, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> I too wish I could be a part of this, but I'm not particularly good at or knowledgeable about anything. The only thing I might be able to do is an OBLBL tutorial lol but who really wants that.



yeah already making a video about that.....lol. maybe you can watch it and tell me what you do differently. you know, once i make it.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 27, 2012)

okay,

my video should have come through; could someone upload it for me?


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 27, 2012)

I'll get it in the morning assuming nobody does it before me. Request for what the description says?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 27, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I'll get it in the morning assuming nobody does it before me. Request for what the description says?



Subscribe to cubecraze1  and link to my channel


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 27, 2012)

Enjoy!


----------



## emolover (Sep 27, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Enjoy!



Nice! I tried the audio memo for edges a while back but I couldn't get it to stick easily. Do you think it was due to memo times(~2:30)? Now memo for me is 1.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 27, 2012)

emolover said:


> Nice! I tried the audio memo for edges a while back but I couldn't get it to stick easily. Do you think it was due to memo times(~2:30)? Now memo for me is 1.



You can make audio work at any speed as long as you repeat it to yourself often enough. I only repeat it about two times per solve, but when I was slower it may have been closer to ten. Of course, the faster your execution the easier it is.


----------



## Skullush (Sep 27, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> ~video~



Mike Hug Hey?


----------



## ottozing (Sep 27, 2012)

I'll make my intro video on saturday. As for all the 4x4 video's, I'll make them during my 2 week holidays.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Sep 27, 2012)

I PM'd you on youtube a while ago, to no response.
I'll make my intro vid later today


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 27, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> Subscribe to cubecraze1  and link to my channel




I'm downloading it right now, then I'll upload it. My upload speed is pretty slow though...


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Ickathu (Sep 27, 2012)

You beat me


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 27, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> You beat me



I saw his video and then I started uploading it. And then, in the video manager, I also saw that someone else was uploading it. But it was taking really long to proccess so I had to delete it. Sorry.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 28, 2012)

I sent my intro vid yesterday to you guys have you got it yet


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 28, 2012)

All right people, I have finnaly figured it all out. So here are the rules (for now):

1. We are going to be taking new members until we have 15 of them. That is the limit.
2. After we reach 15 memebers we will only be accepting new members if a member quits or gets kicked out.

The next three rules will be applied after we reach more than 10 members:
3. Every member is required to post one video per month.
4. If you don't post a video for a month you will get a strike. 3 strikes and you're out (it's like baseball). Btw, by "not posting a video for a month" I am not reffering to a time period of 30 days. I mean _that exact_ month. So, for example if you post a video on March 3rd it means you have posted your video for that month and your deadline for the next video is April 30th.
5. If you don't post a video in 2 months you will be kicked out immediately. For example, if your last video was was uploaded on April 14th, you need to post a video until June 30th or you will be kicked out.(sorry if "kicked out" is a bit to harsh but I don't know any other term for it)

6. If somebody wants to leave he must announce it to all of us and give a proper reason for leaving (i.e. being too busy to make videos).
7. Whenever somebody leaves or gets kicked out, the password of the channel will be changed (it doesn't matter if that person had the password of the channel or not).
8. Me, Noahaha (NoahCubes), PandaCuber, Waffo (cubes4lyfe) and emolover (jak343434) are the only people that will have the passwords (just for the safety of the channel) and none of us can give it to anybody else (they will get kicked out immediately).
9. We, who have the passwords will be uploading our videos normally, but everyone else will be sending their videos with wetransfer.com to this address: [email protected] .
10. After somebody uploads a video, nobody is allowed to upload an another video for the next 12 hours. (we don't want to spam subscription boxes)
11. After there have been 4 videos uploaded in a week (counting from last Monday, not 7 days ago) nobody is allowed to post any videos until next week.
12. Everyone is allowed to make off topic videos (not cubing related) as long as 80% of their videos stay cubing related, because it is "Cubing World". 

I will post this in the "[Youtube] Cubing World" thread and I will also send this as a message to all of you guys that are currently a part of CubingWorld.






tx789 said:


> I sent my intro vid yesterday to you guys have you got it yet


Yes, I have seen it 6 hours ago, I responded to your e-mail.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 28, 2012)

I think that each member should have to post at least 2 videos a month instead of one. Also, your limitations are a little too strict on how many videos per week and per day. I was planning on making at least 1 video a week sooo...


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 28, 2012)

I predict that at least one person will break one of your strict rules and will not face the consequences


----------



## emolover (Sep 28, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I predict that at least one person will break one of your strict rules and will not face the consequences



LOL.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 28, 2012)

Spoiler: opinions alert



Additionally, i just read rules 6 and 7 and they are cruel. D:

Rule 6 is petty; rule 7 is just mean but if you want to involve it I shan't be too upset. In comparison to rule 5 and 8. In fact rule 6 is why I did not want to join, along with all the 'rules' (list of penalties) of not posting videos in set times. Making a video takes time and love. 

In my opinion a video should not be made for the sake of making a video.

My prediction still stands.


anyway I hope you guys have fun with the channel, good luck. I wouldn't mind doing a video occasionally if you wanted and if I felt like it.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 29, 2012)

I personally will not follow the rules about upload frequency. It should be encouraged to make plenty of videos and not have to worry about when you upload them. What's the difference between me uploading a video right when I make it and waiting five+ hours for the next available time slot?

EDIT: please remove the post about the rules, or at least make it a lot less harsh Rubikmaster. We'll all have a lot more fun if it's lighthearted.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 29, 2012)

btw, I've got the password too.

Just recorded my intro video, previewed it, and am about to upload it now. 
And I'm with Noah - I'll probably just be making a vid a week (but I may run out of time every few weeks and miss one). I don't think we'll be spamming sub boxes as long as the videos are good quality, reviewed, etc. Plus, with these rules, that's only 1 vid/month/user - not very much. Let's just (as Noah said) be relaxed about it. If people are making bad videos, don't make any vids for a few months without reason, etc, then we should at least discuss with them first rather than immediately kicking them out, don't you think?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 29, 2012)

So if we go on a holiday we get kicked out?


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 29, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I predict that at least one person will break one of your strict rules and will not face the consequences



I'm not really sure how much we're actually going to respect these rules. And I just made them up really quick so I didn't really give it a lot of thought. I don't know how well this would all work. We're probably not gonna stick to that. I will probably change the schedule of posting videos.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 29, 2012)

My intro:


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 29, 2012)

All right, you know what. I haven't really given these rules a lot of thought. Actually, I just realized how stupid a lot of them are. I definitely want to keep a fun and relaxed atmosphere without all these restrictions and everything. But basically, we are probably not going to be taking more than 15 members, we won't have upload schedules because I think that would just be the best for our community and we will only kick out people if they are very mean and disrespectful to other cubers. That's it. No need to make it all complicated with a bunch of restricitions.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 29, 2012)

I was thinking something more like that. Thanks.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks rubikmaster for changing the rules to something more relaxed and convinient 

My intro video is done btw. I'll send it in shortly.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 29, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Yes, I have seen it 6 hours ago, I responded to your e-mail.



I don't seem to have it?


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 29, 2012)

Sub-35 on video woo!


----------



## tx789 (Sep 29, 2012)

//Is my intro video being uploaded?


----------



## teller (Sep 29, 2012)

I am subscribed, sitting back and watching, hoping for the best. The sheer volume of producers you have recruited will work in your favor--if half of them slack on production, the channel should still have a pulse. It's when nothing comes out that a channel dies.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 29, 2012)

I'll make/post an intro video probably on Sunday.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 29, 2012)

rubikmaster, did you get my video?


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 29, 2012)

tx789 said:


> I don't seem to have it?



Oh sorry, I might have confused you with some other cuber. But I don't have any video of yours in my inbox. Can you please send me the video again?


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## ottozing (Sep 29, 2012)

LOL I'm such a figit


----------



## tx789 (Sep 29, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Oh sorry, I might have confused you with some other cuber. But I don't have any video of yours in my inbox. Can you please send me the video again?



I put ccubingworld instead of cubingworld started now


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Edward (Sep 29, 2012)

This actually seems pretty cool. 
idk If I'll try to contribute, but I subbed. Hope it does well.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 29, 2012)

ottozing said:


> LOL I'm such a figit



I think you looked at the camera for a total of ~5 seconds 
Excited for 4x4 vids!!


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Alright, finally decided to join. I hope I can keep up with the schedule, since i got all this schoolwork and stuff.


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 29, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Alright, finally decided to join. I hope I can keep up with the schedule, since i got all this schoolwork and stuff.



Well, in this video I said 1 video per month would be enough if you're really busy. So I hope you will be able to keep up with that.


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Edward (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm beautiful


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 30, 2012)

Phil!






Hopefully we can all start making actual videos now instead of spamming these intros .


----------



## ottozing (Sep 30, 2012)

I'll make my first tutorial tomorrow


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent my intro video =)


----------



## arvind1999 (Sep 30, 2012)

I am sending my intro right now!


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello everyone, just wanted to update you that we are now full. We now have 15 members, I have 3 more intros to upload but after that we will officially have 15 members. So we're not going to be accpeting any new members from now on. But, in a few months, we are thinking about removing some members of CubingWorld which have low quality content. All the videos we make must be useful and good video and audio quality. It would be bad for the channel if we had some very good videos and also low quality, bad videos because people wouldn't know anymore if the channel is putting out bad or great videos. They wouldn't know if this channel is of any use. So it would just be bad for the channel. I hope you will all understand this. Some of you might have to step up the game a bit.


----------



## arvind1999 (Sep 30, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to update you that we are now full. We now have 15 members, I have 3 more intros to upload but after that we will officially have 15 members. So we're not going to be accpeting any new members from now on. But, in a few months, we are thinking about removing some members of CubingWorld which have low quality content. All the videos we make must be useful and good video and audio quality. It would be bad for the channel fi we had some very good videos and also low quality, bad videos because people wouldn't know anymore if the channel is putting out bad or great videos. They wouldn't know if this channel is of any use. So it would just be bad for the channel. I hope you will all understand this. Some of you might have to step up the game a bit.



My video quality isn't bad right? Or should I get a better camcorder?


----------



## tx789 (Sep 30, 2012)

Soon i be able to record in HD not sure when



What about the vid I sent today


----------



## arvind1999 (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah..But my video quality was bad before so I am asking if it is okay now..


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 30, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to update you that we are now full. We now have 15 members, I have 3 more intros to upload but after that we will officially have 15 members. So we're not going to be accpeting any new members from now on. But, in a few months, we are thinking about removing some members of CubingWorld which have low quality content. All the videos we make must be useful and good video and audio quality. It would be bad for the channel fi we had some very good videos and also low quality, bad videos because people wouldn't know anymore if the channel is putting out bad or great videos. They wouldn't know if this channel is of any use. So it would just be bad for the channel. I hope you will all understand this. Some of you might have to step up the game a bit.



Lemmie know if my quality is bad, then i'll try to take a while to think through my next video.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 30, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to update you that we are now full. We now have 15 members, I have 3 more intros to upload but after that we will officially have 15 members. So we're not going to be accpeting any new members from now on. But, in a few months, we are thinking about removing some members of CubingWorld which have low quality content. All the videos we make must be useful and good video and audio quality. It would be bad for the channel fi we had some very good videos and also low quality, bad videos because people wouldn't know anymore if the channel is putting out bad or great videos. They wouldn't know if this channel is of any use. So it would just be bad for the channel. I hope you will all understand this. Some of you might have to step up the game a bit.



Lemmie know if my quality is bad, then i'll try to take a while to think through my next video.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 30, 2012)

arvind1999 said:


> Yeah..But my video quality was bad before so I am asking if it is okay now..



Mine is in 480P when I get another ipod (my last one was stolen with my bag as I think I said in my intro video then I can record in at least 720p I want the 5th generation for 1080p, Still good content and not so good video quality is okay I guess. Still the higher the video quality the better I think


----------



## arvind1999 (Sep 30, 2012)

tx789 said:


> Mine is in 480P when I get another ipod (my last one was stolen with my bag as I think I said in my intro video then I can record in at least 720p I want the 5th generation for 1080p, Still good content and not so good video quality is okay I guess. Still the higher the video quality the better I think



I used a webcam to record the videos in my channel..Wait for my intro, it will come by tomorrow or the day after and I assure you that it will be much better


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 30, 2012)

As I already said we are *currently not* looking at anybody's video quality. We will be looking at it in a few months, so be prepared. If you think the quality of your video is bad than you should definitely get a new camera. But it is up to you to judge whether the quality of your videos is bad or not. And remember, audio over video. Audio quality is a bit more important then video quality. I have heard a lot of expereinced youtubers say this and it is definitely true. Trust me, I have been making videos on Youtube for over 2 years now (most of them are now deleted) on many channels so I also have some experience. But after all, it's the content that is the most important. You can have a proffesional 1080p camera with tripods, microphones and wide angle lenses. Bur if you don't have good content then your videos will still suck. So you guys need to decide what kind of videos you are going to make and you need to make good, unique, interesting and useful videos.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 30, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> As I already said we are *currently not* looking at anybody's video quality. We will be looking at it in a few months, so be prepared. If you think the quality of your video is bad than you should definitely get a new camera. But it is up to you to judge whether the quality of your videos is bad or not. And remember, audio over video. Audio quality is a bit more important then video quality


How is mine in your opinion. I can get any better than that built in microphone and when I get another ipod same there, the 4th gen ipod touch mic can pick up sounds in other rooms that you could hear


----------



## arvind1999 (Sep 30, 2012)

Mine too..In your opinion.


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 30, 2012)

tx789 said:


> How is mine in your opinion. I can get any better than that built in microphone and when I get another ipod same there, the 4th gen ipod touch mic can pick up sounds in other rooms that you could hear



Well okay, I'll tell you my opinion. Your video quality is about normal video quality for a standard camcorder. I'm not saying you should get an HD camcorder but I think your video quality should be improved just a bit. I would recommend you try to get some more light in your videos and a camera that shoots in a little better video quality (not necessarily HD) and try to look at some other features of the camera other than resolution. I would like it if the camera would be shooting in 16:9 rather than 4:3 since 16:9 just fits youtube better since you won't have those black bars on the side with 16:9. I think you can get cameras like that for even around 50-60 dollars on ebay or amazon. But don't worry you don't have to get a new camera. In my opinion content is the most important thing in videos. You can still make great videos if you have great content so just give it a bit of thought and try to figure out what kind of videos you should make and how you would make them helpful and useful.




arvind1999 said:


> Mine too..In your opinion.


Well, first you said to me that you were getting an HD camcorder so I was a little dissapointed with the quality of the video when I first saw it because it obviously wasn't an HD camcorder. But I must admit the audio quality is way better than that first video you sent me. The video quality hasn't changed much but it's still better. But the one thing I don't like about your videos is that you show the wall too much. For the first half of the video I was just staring at a white wall which most people would find quite boring. Try to tilt the camera a little bit so that it's looking at the table and then put some cubes on the table. If you're talking about something it doesn't mean you don't have to make the video interesting too. Try to make the background a little more interesting next time and try out a new camera angle. If you don't have a tripod don't worry, you can use books as your tripod and you can move the top book a little bit towards your self so that when you put the camera on the books you can tilt it so that it's looking at the table. Oh, and I noticed that you have a foreign accent and I didn't understand some words from the video. Try to talk more loudly and clearly next time.


----------



## arvind1999 (Sep 30, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Well okay, I'll tell you my opinion. Your video quality is about normal video quality for a standard camcorder. I'm not saying you should get an HD camcorder but I think your video quality should be improved just a bit. I would recommend you try to get some more light in your videos and a camera that shoots in a little better video quality (not necessarily HD) and try to look at some other features of the camera other than resolution. I would like it if the camera would be shooting in 16:9 rather than 4:3 since 16:9 just fits youtube better since you won't have those black bars on the side with 16:9. I think you can get cameras like that for even around 50-60 dollars on ebay or amazon. But don't worry you don't have to get a new camera. In my opinion content is the most important thing in videos. You can still make great videos if you have great content so just give it a bit of thought and try to figure out what kind of videos you should make and how you would make them helpful and useful.



And me?


----------



## ottozing (Sep 30, 2012)

When you look at video's that members post in a few months time, leave constructive critisicm so we can either step up our game or leave (rather then just get kicked out). I like the idea though as I think some of the current members are going to produce useless crap videos (content-wise).


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 30, 2012)

arvind1999 said:


> And me?


 
I have edited the post and I have added my opinion about your videos too.



ottozing said:


> When you look at video's that members post in a few months time, leave constructive critisicm so we can either step up our game or leave (rather then just get kicked out). I like the idea though as I think some of the current members are going to produce useless crap videos (content-wise).



Yeah, that's what I was planning to do. Noahaha has already proposed that idea to me.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 30, 2012)

My Camera is designed to take photos and can't record in 16:9 but when I get an ipod will


There is a youtube tag to crops 4:3 vids and make them 16:9 apparently


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 30, 2012)

tx789 said:


> My Camera is designed to take photos and can't record in 16:9 but when I get an ipod will
> 
> 
> There is a youtube tag to crops 4:3 vids and make them 16:9 apparently



Yeah, there is. That's what I use actually. You just need to put yt:crop=16:9 in the tags and it will crop the video so that it will be 16:9. Bu then the you lose some video quality. The only thing that it does is that it crops a little bit from the top of the video and a little bit from the bottom of the video but then you would have black bars all around your video so it has to expand it so that it fits the youtube player but then the pixels are expanded and you lose a little bit of your resolution. So if you upload a video in 480p when you do the cropping you will still be able to watch the video in 480p but the real resolution will be 320p since the video was croped and pixels were strecthed. But you can always just type yt:stretch=16:9. Which doesn't crop your video, it just stretches it so that becomes widescreen. But then your video is 33% wider and everything looks weird.
Oh, btw. I just watched your newest video which we are going to upload in a few hours. And the video quality seems fine. I think the quality was pretty good and a lot of people could find that video very helpful and very useful. So I definitely think we're not removing you from Cubing World.


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## tx789 (Sep 30, 2012)

we could add this channel to this list 

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_YouTube_cubers


----------



## arvind1999 (Sep 30, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Well, first you said to me that you were getting an HD camcorder so I was a little dissapointed with the quality of the video when I first saw it because it obviously wasn't an HD camcorder. But I must admit the audio quality is way better than that first video you sent me. The video quality hasn't changed much but it's still better. But the one thing I don't like about your videos is that you show the wall too much. For the first half of the video I was just staring at a white wall which most people would find quite boring. Try to tilt the camera a little bit so that it's looking at the table and then put some cubes on the table. If you're talking about something it doesn't mean you don't have to make the video interesting too. Try to make the background a little more interesting next time and try out a new camera angle. If you don't have a tripod don't worry, you can use books as your tripod and you can move the top book a little bit towards your self so that when you put the camera on the books you can tilt it so that it's looking at the table. Oh, and I noticed that you have a foreign accent and I didn't understand some words from the video. Try to talk more loudly and clearly next time.



I saw that there was only place for 2 more people in the youtube channel so I took an old camera and started making the video..I did not find any better camcorders at my home..
As for the HD camcorder, I will try to find a good one soon.
I used books as an alternative for a tripod in the video..Next time I will speak louder and clearer..In the next video I will show the table as it would be a tutorial on modding..
I will keep all these things in my mind and will make a better video next time..


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## emolover (Sep 30, 2012)

Ate you really going to remove somone in a few months because they dont have good quality? 

That is stupid, it should be determined by content first than video quality last.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 30, 2012)

Hold up a sec, guys, CONTENT quality is also important lol.

EDIT: ninja Emolover


----------



## emolover (Sep 30, 2012)

You just get emo ninja'd.


----------



## JasonK (Sep 30, 2012)

emolover said:


> You just get emo ninja'd.


Fantastic.


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 30, 2012)

emolover said:


> Ate you really going to remove somone in a few months because they dont have good quality?
> 
> That is stupid, it should be determined by content first than video quality last.



Ummm, I have already said 3 times in this thread that CONTENT is more important to me than video quality. Of course content should be important. I think something useful and helpful is much better than just a boring, useless video in HD resolution.


----------



## Edward (Sep 30, 2012)

I refuse to upload until I can come up with something original or useful


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Ranzha (Sep 30, 2012)

Did my intro make it in?


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 30, 2012)

One of my favorite intros so far.


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 30, 2012)

All right people, well we decided that we're not going make a new post in this thread for every video we make because it's probably getting a bit annoying. So we're just going to make a new post every week with all the videos from that week.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 30, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Yeah, that's what I was planning to do. Noahaha has already proposed that idea to me.


Are you implying you hadn't thought better than simply kicking people out before noah came along?

Nice intros btw. I don't like intros so I won't moan about them... I'll wait for real cubing videos. Some bits o cool stuff there though. You know what I think would be nice though? One video with all of you guys in it.


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 30, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Are you implying you hadn't thought better than simply kicking people out before noah came along?
> 
> Nice intros btw. I don't like intros so I won't moan about them... I'll wait for real cubing videos. Some bits o cool stuff there though. You know what I think would be nice though? One video with all of you guys in it.



Well, I didn't really think about removing members from the channel until Noah told me to. So he was the one that came up with the whole idea of removing members in the first place.



Spoiler: Video











Ok, well that's the last video for this week. So, as I already said we will be posting all the videos from next week here in this thread at the end of next week, but if you would like to see them immediately after they're uploaded then feel free to subscribe.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 30, 2012)

Question:
Do you think we should put [Uploader's name] *video title*, so it's easy to tell who the video belongs too? Like [Ickathu] Pyraminx Walkthrough Solves, or [Noahaha] 3x3 Blind Tutorial, or something like that?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 30, 2012)

I would make videos like 2x2 stuff n stuff like that but I don't want to make an intro video because intro videos are stupid.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 30, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Question:
> Do you think we should put [Uploader's name] *video title*, so it's easy to tell who the video belongs too? Like [Ickathu] Pyraminx Walkthrough Solves, or [Noahaha] 3x3 Blind Tutorial, or something like that?



Good call.


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 30, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Question:
> Do you think we should put [Uploader's name] *video title*, so it's easy to tell who the video belongs too? Like [Ickathu] Pyraminx Walkthrough Solves, or [Noahaha] 3x3 Blind Tutorial, or something like that?



You know, I was actually just thinking about that today. It would be a lot easier if people could know who's videos are who's. OK, I will change the titles now, except for the Introduction videos of course since everybody already has their names there.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm doing a HUGE edit atm, hopefully my video will be ready by tomorrow. PLL vid btw.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 1, 2012)

I sent in another video of a 7x7 solve the computer it was on was that netbook in my last video it might of ran out of battery before it finsihed it had 45 minutes left when I had to go out to a dinner so if it didn't run out you should have it.


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 1, 2012)

tx789 said:


> I sent in another video of a 7x7 solve the computer it was on was that netbook in my last video it might of ran out of battery before it finsihed it had 45 minutes left when I had to go out to a dinner so if it didn't run out you should have it.



Don't worry, I'm uploading it right now.


----------



## PandaCuber (Oct 1, 2012)

I just wanna say that im currently moving. From south america to the states. Im gunna make mini vacation detours so i probably wont upload videos this month.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 1, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> I just wanna say that im currently moving. From south america to the states. Im gunna make mini vacation detours so i probably wont upload videos this month.



What side of the country?


----------



## PandaCuber (Oct 1, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> What side of the country?



From Uruguay to Houston. 
Spending time in Colombia and NYC. 

Update: Flight has been canceled so im making videos right now. 
What do you guys want?


----------



## ottozing (Oct 1, 2012)

Maybe just some example solves would suffice.

Also, sorry I couldn't amke a video today like I promised (my hard-drive died and it took a while to fix). I plan on making a video tomorrow about advanced F2C (4x4 Yau). I've also decided to make a really in-depth video regarding OLL to PLL lookahead ^_^. Happy cubing


----------



## PandaCuber (Oct 1, 2012)

Ooops sorry.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 1, 2012)

Because I have no time to make a video during the week, I'll script one, shoot on Saturday evening, and probably upload Sunday evening.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 1, 2012)

I'll do a beginner pyraminx tutorial sometime before _next_ monday. I recorded some example solves on saturday, but I made everything really complicated and they were lame and the vid was long... I'll get better though.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 3, 2012)

The video I described above is on hiatus indefinitely. In the meantime, I've sent along a Skewb average of 12. It has some not-so-family-friendly language, be forewarned.

EDIT: Will send tomorrow.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 3, 2012)

I made my F2C video, but Wetransfer said it would take 9 hours to transfer D:

I don't have any other choice, I'm going to have to make the video lower quality (not content wise lol) so I can send it in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 3, 2012)

ottozing said:


> I made my F2C video, but Wetransfer said it would take 9 hours to transfer D:
> 
> I don't have any other choice, I'm going to have to make the video lower quality (not content wise lol) so I can send it in a reasonable amount of time.



I have been converting the video files (the raw ones(non-edited))


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 3, 2012)

ottozing said:


> I made my F2C video, but Wetransfer said it would take 9 hours to transfer D:
> 
> I don't have any other choice, I'm going to have to make the video lower quality (not content wise lol) so I can send it in a reasonable amount of time.



http://www.any-video-converter.com/products/for_video_free/
I've been using this for years.


----------



## emolover (Oct 4, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Spoiler: Video



That method seems quite inefficient with all the flips and doing only one piece at a time.

Also in regards to your skews fails video, is that really appropriate for this channel?


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 4, 2012)

I'll be making a Skewb tutorial when my new puzzles I ordered come in. Should be next week. I'll try making it as novice-friendly as I can.
I strongly (no pun intended) encourage new Skewb solvers to not use more efficient/advanced/developed methods until they are comfortable with the turning style and after some exploration of their own.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 4, 2012)

emolover said:


> Also in regards to your skews fails video, is that really appropriate for this channel?



It was just an entertainment video and it was going to be an avg of 5 or something






And the 7x7 edge paring method idea you do need that many flips only if the quinegde(?) it miss oriented


----------



## ottozing (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks Ranzha for the link =) I'll check it out tomorrow when my internet decides to stop being retarded


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 4, 2012)

5BLD said:


> In my opinion a video should not be made for the sake of making a video.



So much this. A lot of the rules that you are trying to enforce are things that lead to a drop in quality and production of the drivel you seen on a lot of youtube channels. 

People need to take a leaf out of charlieissocoollike's book, he be doin' yootoob right, yo (and he's well cute :3)


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 4, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> So much this. A lot of the rules that you are trying to enforce are things that lead to a drop in quality and production of the drivel you seen on a lot of youtube channels.



I think that cubingworld is just a way of encouraging us to make videos. No one agreed with RubikMaster's rules, and we're all just having a good time.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 4, 2012)

I kinda disagree. I joined this channel (mostly) to get my content seen by a wider audience and promote my channel, ottozing. Although I still indend on having fun and such


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 4, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I think that cubingworld is just a way of encouraging us to make videos. No one agreed with RubikMaster's rules, and we're all just having a good time.



Sure, I'm just saying that forcing yourself to churn out videos will introduce a drop in quality.


----------



## emolover (Oct 4, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Sure, I'm just saying that forcing yourself to churn out videos will introduce a drop in quality.



Its not like you have to pull something innovative out of your ass for every video. Plus you only have to make one once a month.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 4, 2012)

emolover said:


> Its not like you have to pull something innovative out of your ass for every video.



noobs


----------



## PandaCuber (Oct 4, 2012)

quality over quantity babyy


----------



## Edward (Oct 5, 2012)

Untimely groundation because I'm bad to the bone and fighting the system. Won't be able to even think about videos for a few weeks.


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey everyone! So as I already said, at the end of each week, I will be posting all the videos from that week. Here are this week's videos:



Spoiler: (TheTx789) 7x7 Edge paring method solve 9:20



[youtubehd]lbfHuvtcoTU[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: (PandaCuber) How to use your inspection time (Roux)



[youtubehd]xjMmLOq4Ogo[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: (NoahCubes) Parity, Cycle Breaks, Twisted Corners and Flipped Edges



[youtubehd]iceM_5kw_mI[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: (TheTx789) Skewb Fails



[youtubehd]-Rg2Oon0c1A[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: (Ranzha) Skewb average of 12: 7.89



[youtubehd]TFfehaBwXpU[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: (Ickathu) Beginner Pyraminx Tutorial - LBL method



[youtubehd]118TScEPkuk[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: (NoahCubes) 3BLD Progression



[youtubehd]iXdiWOF5M38[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: (Mitchell Lane) 2x2-8x8 Relay + Intro



[youtubehd]1ZUTVhTiH9c[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: (Ottozing) 4x4 Yau - First 2 Centers



[youtubehd]-TxLVUlqg6Q[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: (Ranzha) Three Easy WV Cases



[youtubehd]t_2iusOMsyc[/youtubehd]


 Please feel free to share your opinions and thoughts about these videos.

Btw, I (SpeedcubingTV) will be making a pretty interesting video tomorrow so I would recommend you to check it out at Cubing World.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 8, 2012)

Apologies for my horrid audio quality. I'll get this fixed for the next time I submit a video.


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi, everyone. Here are the videos from this week:



Spoiler: (Tx789) My 7x7 L2C method



[youtubehd]p9J_p1O142k[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: (BrandBestAwesome) Advanced Square-1 Cubeshape Tutorial



[youtubehd]jQ3KzTwitLI[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: (asmallkitten) Reducing Burden on Your Dominant Hand



[youtubehd]2C1h2iuwmC8[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: (Arvindtat) Rubik's Brand Mod



[youtubehd]Mc8ijBeFoxQ[/youtubehd]



Please feel free to share your opinions and thoughts about our videos.


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 13, 2012)

I just edited my last post and added an another video which was uploaded recently. I may be adding one more video if we upload anything tommorow.


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 13, 2012)

(Ranzha) Three Easy WV Cases: 

That is a very helpful video. Can you post another one with more cases please?


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey guys, so for this month we have been posting all of our videos from one week at the end of that week in this thread in ONE POST. But we just wanted to do that beacuse we were uploading videos very frequently (2-3 videos per day) so we thought it started to get a little spam-ishy but now that all the introduction videos are out of the way and people are a bit more busy we don't post that many videos anymore. So I have decided that from now on we willl go back to the old way. We will post every video right here in this thread and for every video there will be a new post. Another reason why I wanted to start doing that again is because tihs thread has been kind of dead. So, considering we will be posting 2-3 videos per week, this thread should come back to life.  I just think this way of posting our videos in this thread will be much more beneficial for the channel.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeahhhh I had no motivation to make videos in the holidays because of crappy internet. And now my internet is fine buuuuut I have school now :|

Sorry guys, but I'm probably just going to leave the channel until further notice.


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 18, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Yeahhhh I had no motivation to make videos in the holidays because of crappy internet. And now my internet is fine buuuuut I have school now :|
> 
> Sorry guys, but I'm probably just going to leave the channel until further notice.



Well, me and Noah are actually thinking about removing some members from Cubing World because their content is not really the best but we will not say who those people are yet since we want this to stay private but you are definitely not one of them. I think you make great and helpful content. Try to make atleast 1 video per month. I'm sure you have some free time during the weekend. We would really like to have you on this channel. But if you don't have time, I completely understand. I'm pretty busy with school myself.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 18, 2012)

I'll make an more advanced pyra tutorial next time I get some free time. I may have some after school today or tomorrow, but my weekend is totally full (karate tournament all day saturday, birthday party on sunday).


----------



## PandaCuber (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry guys for my lack of uploads. Im still in the process of moving, but i have a list of videos i want to make. Give me time.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 18, 2012)

One thing is trying to think of unique videos since many people there is so much variety I'm thinking more in official events


----------



## ottozing (Oct 18, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Well, me and Noah are actually thinking about removing some members from Cubing World because their content is not really the best but we will not say who those people are yet since we want this to stay private but you are definitely not one of them. I think you make great and helpful content. Try to make atleast 1 video per month. I'm sure you have some free time during the weekend. We would really like to have you on this channel. But if you don't have time, I completely understand. I'm pretty busy with school myself.



I'll have time to make a video this weekend seeing as it's only my first week back. I can probably still make videos once a week for a few weeks until I get tons of assignments.


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 18, 2012)

Noah asked me to delete my last post but I decided not to do so. I hope this will not turn into a huge argument and I have also already talked about this before in this thread but basically we all just need to step up our game a bit. I will wait until at least the end of next month or the end of the year to see what kind of videos everybody will make and how helpful and useful their content is going to be. I'm currently not *seriously* considering to remove anyone from the channel but there are some potential people which I am thinking of removing. But I will just wait until everyone has uploaded at least a few more videos to be able to judge whether their content is good or not. After that, I will really see who's content has quality and who's doesn't. Although this is all about having fun we also have to think about making good quality videos, videos that the cubing community will actually be interested in. If we are making bad content it will be bad for the channel and the nubmer of viewers will definitely go down. Starting a YouTube channel is always hard and if this channel doesn't really make it now and doesn't become successful and some of our content continues to "suck" the channel will eventually die. So, what is the point of making videos if nobody wants to watch them. Eventhough most of our content is great I just want to _clean_ this channel from the content that has the lowest quality because if people also see bad content on our channel they may even want to reconsider watching our videos at all. And by lowest quality content, I don't mean horrible, awful videos that nobody would watch for more than 2 seconds but what I meant to say was the content with the lowest quality compared to others, content that is, you know, not really that great. We will probably shrink the number of our memebers from 16 to about 13-14 possibly by the end of the year. I'm not sure if we will be accepting new members after that or if we will just keep it that way. Now, I know some of you may be thinking "What?! Why does everybody care so much about all these things? Does the quality of our content really matter?". Yes, the content that we put out really matters, trust me. You don't want to see what would happen if we didn't care about our content. I know this from experience since I have been making Youtube videos for over 2 years and I have been watching a lot of youtube videos through the years. I watch about 50-60 videos every day on average and a lot more on weekends. (Yeah, I'm really obsessed with Youtube.) Basically, I have probably seen more than 50,000 different videos on Youtube and I have seen a lot of them about video quality and improving your content. So believe me, I know what I'm talking about. I have a lot of experience with Youtube. Also, Noah told me when we where starting out that a few people have told him that it is really important for us to put out good content. OK, I think that would be it from me, sorry for the long post. I would just like to remind all the members of Cubing World to start making some videos and that would be it. See ya later. 

Btw, I might be making a new video this weekend.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 19, 2012)

tl;dr

Btw, SirWaffle, I'll be sure to do so! Namely R U2 R' and the rest of the 2-corner cases =)
I'm working with Edward King on a video series we hope to put on CubingWorld when he gets his filming situation sorted out.
Until then, I'm thinking of making another WV tutorial and perhaps some Petrus EO examples in video form, since I understand some people don't fancy learning through textual tutorial.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 19, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Wall of text


If you want people to read a long post, please learn to write in paragraphs.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 19, 2012)

JasonK said:


> If you want people to read a long post, please learn to write in paragraphs.



^^ This. I found it hard to find where I was reading like halfway through


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 19, 2012)

Just submitted another WV video. Finished up the "2 corners oriented" cases =D
Also, raised the audio level. If you would, please give me some feedback on how to make my submissions as good as possible. I know the angle's really close, and unfortunately that's the best I can offer at the moment =x


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;WZ2Bm67WfBY]http://youtu.be/WZ2Bm67WfBY[/video]


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you! Ranzha, you make it very easy to understand and recognize the cases.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 19, 2012)

SirWaffle said:


> Thank you! Ranzha, you make it very easy to understand and recognize the cases.



Thank you! The algorithms aren't tough, either, which is always nice =)
I don't think I'll be making another WV video, though. I don't know a great number of the 1-corner and 0-corner cases.
I could post some other F2L tricks, but I'll save that for next week.


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 19, 2012)

OK, I know this shouldn't really be public and it should stay private just between the members but I don't care. I think this is the easiest way to contact all of you. The password of the channel has been changed. I think about 5 or 6 members had the password but I decided it would just be better if only me and one more person had the password. And that will be Noah (a.k.a Noahaha). He helped me a lot during the beginnings of this channel and he has contributed the most to the channel so far, in my opinion. So I decided me and Noah will be in charge of organization of everything and uploading the videos. I hope my decision doesn't bother any of you and that you're all okay with that.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 20, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> OK, I know this shouldn't really be public and it should stay private just between the members but I don't care. I think this is the easiest way to contact all of you. The password of the channel has been changed. I think about 5 or 6 members had the password but I decided it would just be better if only me and one more person had the password. And that will be Noah (a.k.a Noahaha). He helped me a lot during the beginnings of this channel and he has contributed the most to the channel so far, in my opinion. So I decided me and Noah will be in charge of organization of everything and uploading the videos. I hope my decision doesn't bother any of you and that you're all okay with that.



It's not really a problem, but that kind of makes it more of a hastle when people send videos, right? Previously we had 5-6 people who could upload whenever they saw a new video sent, and could also upload their own vids.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 20, 2012)

Finished filming some stuff on first 3 cross edges. I'll edit/upload/send to you later.


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 20, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> It's not really a problem, but that kind of makes it more of a hastle when people send videos, right? Previously we had 5-6 people who could upload whenever they saw a new video sent, and could also upload their own vids.



Well, half the people that had the passwords haven't even uploaded anything except their Introduction videos and the only person that was uploading videos that we recived via e-mail was me. So it really doesn't make a difference.


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 20, 2012)

I would just like to warn cubecraze1, rubixwiz031, jak343434 (emolover) and twistnturn44 (Edward King) that they will be removed from Cubing World if they don't make a video by the end of next week. So the deadline is October 28th, 11:59 PM, Pacific Standard Time. Yes, I am completely serious. I am not trying to be mean, we just don't need members that don't make any videos, simple as that. It has been almost a month since you have all joined Cubing World and you haven't made any videos except for your Introduction vieos. Sorry, but I think we would be better off with some new members that would actually make videos. If you still won't be able to make a video next week, at least message me with a proper excuse or you will be removed. I am not trying to frighten you, I just don't think you are contributing to the channel. I know drumgod1997 (Mitchell Lane) also hasn't made any videos except for his Introduction video but he just joined two weeks ago so I will give him some more time.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 20, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> I would just like to warn cubecraze1, rubixwiz031, jak343434 (emolover) and twistnturn44 (Edward King) that they will be removed from Cubing World if they don't make a video by the end of next week. So the deadline is October 28th, 11:59 PM, Pacific Standard Time. Yes, I am completely serious. I am not trying to be mean, we just don't need members that don't make any videos, simple as that. It has been almost a month since you have all joined Cubing World and you haven't made any videos except for your Introduction vieos. Sorry, but I think we would be better off with some new members that would actually make videos. If you still won't be able to make a video next week, at least message me with a proper excuse or you will be removed. I am not trying to frighten you, I just don't think you are contributing to the channel. I know drumgod1997 (Mitchell Lane) also hasn't made any videos except for his Introduction video but he just joined two weeks ago so I will give him some more time.



I thought you only wanted 1 video a month from each member anyway.


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 20, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> I thought you only wanted 1 video a month from each member anyway.



Yeah, that's what I wanted in the beginning, but in the end we decided there should be no upload schedule. But, that's not the problem. For example, Waffo messaged me yesterday saying that he wants to be removed from Cubing World because of some personal reasons. And to me, it looks like these 4 people also have some reasons on why they aren't making videos or they just don't really want to make videos. It has been almost a month and it looks to me like these people have changed their minds and they don't want to contribute anything to Cubing World anymore and I don't want to keep waiting to see if they're finally going to make a video one day or not. So I have just set this deadline and now it is up to them to decide if they really want to be members of Cubing World or not.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 20, 2012)

In defence of twistnturn44, he is actually completely unable to make a video at the moment. He and I have chatted on Facebook multiple times about video ideas, and some of his ideas are gold. If possible, please don't remove him. I'm actually really looking forward to what he can produce.


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 20, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> In defense of twistnturn44, he is actually completely unable to make a video at the moment. He and I have chatted on Facebook multiple times about video ideas, and some of his ideas are gold. If possible, please don't remove him. I'm actually really looking forward to what he can produce.



OK, well I believe you. You have also said that you and him are planning to do a collaboration so I'm also looking forward to that and to his great video ideas. If he has seen what I've posted in this thread, then you can tell him that the deadline doesn't apply to him anymore.


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;fAW28kawTJQ]http://youtu.be/fAW28kawTJQ[/video]


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 20, 2012)

I had to throw together a quick vid.
But don't worry! Better ones will come.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 21, 2012)

Have you recieved my video submission, rubikmaster?


----------



## tx789 (Oct 21, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Have you recieved my video submission, rubikmaster?



it does email you saying it worked


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;rnUBesEerLU]http://youtu.be/rnUBesEerLU[/video]


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;87_C9eX9l5Q]http://youtu.be/87_C9eX9l5Q[/video]


----------



## Edward (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry about that. Will try to have a video in before next week.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Oct 27, 2012)

update:

I'm sorry, I am quite busy with a lot of personal stuff. Would it be Okay if I got a video out in the next week (so to Monday the 5th of November) AEDT time. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 27, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> update:
> 
> I'm sorry, I am quite busy with a lot of personal stuff. Would it be Okay if I got a video out in the next week (so to Monday the 5th of November) AEDT time. Sorry for the inconvenience.



OK, it's fine. I'm pretty busy myself. I've been so busy with school this week I barely got any free time and I slept for only 5 hours a day. So yes, it's okay but please try to make a video by the end of next week then and try to post about 1 video every month. And I would recommend other members of CubingWorld to do the same. Nobody has uploaded anything in almost 6 days.


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;h8CkU-rn36M]http://youtu.be/h8CkU-rn36M[/video]


----------



## tx789 (Oct 27, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> [video=youtube_share;h8CkU-rn36M]http://youtu.be/h8CkU-rn36M[/video]



This video I rambled I bit sorry about that it was hard to think of new things to say


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## emolover (Oct 28, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


>



Can you put this description?

Megaminx BLD execution at https://sites.google.com/site/permuteramera/special/old-p-bld


----------



## bgdgyfer (Oct 29, 2012)

I would but.... I`m not that popular enough on youtube. I only have 6 subs.....


----------



## uniacto (Oct 29, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> So, what is the point of making videos if nobody wants to watch them.



Because it's not about who watches it, it's about the fun


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 29, 2012)

uniacto said:


> Because it's not about who watches it, it's about the fun



It's not fun to make videos that nobody will watch. That is called a waste of time...


----------



## JasonK (Oct 29, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> It's not fun to make videos that nobody will watch. That is called a waste of time...



Not everyone makes videos in order that people will watch them. Some people just enjoy making videos, others liking them is just an added bonus.


----------



## uniacto (Oct 29, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> It's not fun to make videos that nobody will watch. That is called a waste of time...



well, people don't necessarily post videos for other people to watch. they post it for personal entertainment. I like watching my old videos sometimes, to see how I've improved in cubing (granted, it's not alot, but still).


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 29, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> It's not fun to make videos that nobody will watch. That is called a waste of time...



people won't watch if you don't make vids.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 29, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> people won't watch if you don't make vids.



But the simple act of making vids doesn't guarantee people will watch, either.
Quality over quantity. There are plenty of ideas that haven't been delved into videowise.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 29, 2012)

uniacto said:


> well, people don't necessarily post videos for other people to watch. they post it for personal entertainment. I like watching my old videos sometimes, to see how I've improved in cubing (granted, it's not alot, but still).



Oh, I agree. I watch my old videos too or I watch it just with a friend or something. But this is about Cubing World which I think should be of more public interest (or at least for other speedcubers) so there is a quality factor, unlike a home video that you're doing just for the fun of it. If that's what you want, then post it on your own channel. Why bother being a part of the Cubing World group?

If this channel is going to be a bunch of cubers just "having fun" with "whatever" stuff, I would be unsubscribing. Not saying that I'm going to... just making the point that stuff on this channel should be a little better than that. "For fun", I can make my own videos and watch them instead.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 29, 2012)

Well, fun or not, it's certainly gained my channel some popularity and subscribers.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 29, 2012)

when my first vid went up I got 3 subs on my channel


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 30, 2012)

All right, so this is a message to all of the members of Cubing World. I will post this in the "Cubing World" thread and I will also send it to all of you as a message on Speedsolving and on Youtube.
So, I would like you to try to think of new video ideas as hard as you can this week and just force yourself to sacrifice some of your free time during the weekend or whenever you have the most free time. I would like you all to make just *2 videos* and then you don't need to make any new videos for the rest of the year. Sounds pretty good? I am just kindly asking you to make two videos as soon as possible and send it to [email protected] via WeTransfer.com. This is going to be beneficial both for you and our channel. So just make 2 videos and you can get rid of all the work you need to do this year for this channel. I will not make any threats since this is not necessary but please listen to my advice because this will be beneficial both for you and the channel. If you all listen to my advice we will soon have 30 videos ready to upload and I will be uploading a new video to the channel every 2 days throughout the rest of the year. Ok, that would be it guys, I hope this plan will work.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 30, 2012)

@rubikmaster Unfortunately, I can't do that. I can probably manage one this week, but I'll make it really good.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 30, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> @rubikmaster Unfortunately, I can't do that. I can probably manage one this week, but I'll make it really good.



I don't see why there would be a problem with that.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 30, 2012)

Question... Under "The Cubers", why am I not listed?


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 30, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Question... Under "The Cubers", why am I not listed?



It's because there are 15 of us and "The Cubers" box shows only 10 of them. You have to click on "more". It's under the last of those 10 cubers and then you will see all the other cubers. But, since you seemed bothered by that I moved you up two spots so you can be in the first 10.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 30, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I don't see why there would be a problem with that.



Skewb tutorial.
Third time's the charm?


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 31, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> It's because there are 15 of us and "The Cubers" box shows only 10 of them. You have to click on "more". It's under the last of those 10 cubers and then you will see all the other cubers. But, since you seemed bothered by that I moved you up two spots so you can be in the first 10.


hahah thanks. No, I wasn't bothered, just wondering.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a few ideas one I need my shenshou pyra to arrive(a comparison video of the shenshou and qj) which may just be an avgerage of 12 on each (I might talkabout them a bit)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 31, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> All right, so this is a message to all of the members of Cubing World. I will post this in the "Cubing World" thread and I will also send it to all of you as a message on Speedsolving and on Youtube.
> So, I would like you to try to think of new video ideas as hard as you can this week and just force yourself to sacrifice some of your free time during the weekend or whenever you have the most free time. I would like you all to make just *2 videos* and then you don't need to make any new videos for the rest of the year. Sounds pretty good? I am just kindly asking you to make two videos as soon as possible and send it to [email protected] via WeTransfer.com. This is going to be beneficial both for you and our channel. So just make 2 videos and you can get rid of all the work you need to do this year for this channel. I will not make any threats since this is not necessary but please listen to my advice because this will be beneficial both for you and the channel. If you all listen to my advice we will soon have 30 videos ready to upload and I will be uploading a new video to the channel every 2 days throughout the rest of the year. Ok, that would be it guys, I hope this plan will work.



I'm not a member, but I can't understand how 2 videos/member (30 videos) will last for "the rest of the year" if one video is uploaded every 2 days. That will only last 2 months...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 31, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> I'm not a member, but I can't understand how 2 videos/member (30 videos) will last for "the rest of the year" if one video is uploaded every 2 days. That will only last 2 months...



...the year ends in two months.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 31, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> ...the year ends in two months.



Oh... my bad.

But still... why does everyone have to do 2 this weekend? Couldn't it just be 1 for now and then another one a little later?


----------



## ottozing (Oct 31, 2012)

I'll do more than 2 videos to compensate for lazy members and because my content apparently doesn't suck :3


----------



## tx789 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm making as vid now but I have been uploading a lot


----------



## Edward (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry
I can't commit to any video schedule at the moment, and wont be able to for a while. Take me off please? Could you delete my intro as well?


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 31, 2012)

Edward said:


> Sorry
> I can't commit to any video schedule at the moment, and wont be able to for a while. Take me off please? Could you delete my intro as well?



I would really hate to delete you from this channel. Ranzha said you had some great video ideas. And besides, making 2 videos this week is not necessary. I just thought it would be good for most of us to do this. How long will you not be able to make a video?


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 31, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;8pYfFyXPzUc]http://youtu.be/8pYfFyXPzUc[/video]


----------



## tx789 (Oct 31, 2012)

a have a vid but it will be up on the weekend at the earliest still I will post videos in November and December (the December one will be extra vids from New Zealand Nationals 2012 as long as it goes a head it will be on the 9th and I will be up north for that week inn it is in Auckland but my parents want me to go and see some family in Northland(the skinny bit in the north island and stuff)


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 31, 2012)

Just so you know guys, you don't have to make exactly *two* videos until the rest of the year. Make as many videos as you want because the more content we have, the better. I just thought it would be good for you guys to make a few more videos this week so we can be more organised. I would like to have at least 10 or 15 videos ready to upload by the end of this week. So whenever none of us makes a video for a longer period of time I will always have backup.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 1, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Just so you know guys, you don't have to make exactly *two* videos until the rest of the year. Make as many videos as you want because the more content we have, the better. I just thought it would be good for you guys to make a few more videos this week so we can be more organised. I would like to have at least 10 or 15 videos ready to upload by the end of this week. So whenever none of us makes a video for a longer period of time I will always have backup.



It is good to have a backup of vids so they can go up more regularly still in Jan it is school hloidays for me so I should be able to make more videos.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 2, 2012)

As much as I hate to say this and as selfish as this may end up sounding, I'm quitting CubingWorld.

Rather than going into long paragraph rant mode, I'm just going to do 2 dot points and expand on them as briefly as humanly possible.

1. Self convenience (This is by far the most selfish reason ). When I make a video, I have to upload it to my account AND send it to you guys. Uploading videos to my account is relitively easy and not THAT time consuming. Sending videos via WeTransfer on the other hand, ****!!!, It takes soooooo long to send files when compared to uploading videos on to my account. A 10 minuite video usually takes about 30 minuites at the most to upload on my account with most file types. Sending the exact same video through WeTransfer to you guys takes anywhere between 2-10 hours depending on the file type which is insanity. Yes, I am well aware that Noah and Rubikmaster could just give me the password to CubingWorld. I have another reasos for leaving this channel as well .

2. Member choices (Warning: This is all just my honest opinion. The people I will talk about will be discussed anonymously for the most part). Out of all the members (Not including me), I only think that 8 of the current members are actually capable of making good content (Basically, that leave 7 members that I would kick out if I had the power to). Out of the 8 "good" members, only 2 of them have actually bothered to make more than 1 video of good quality that isn't an introduction video (Noah and Ranzha :3). I could babble on and on about the members if I really wanted to. But long story short, I disagree with most of the member choices for this channel, and I think some of the "good" members have been a bit slack.

Maybe in the future when I can conveniently upload videos and when atleast 90% of the channel members are good and pull their weight too, I'll come back. But for now, I must bid you good day :'(


----------



## tx789 (Nov 2, 2012)

I have the shengshou pyraminx now will make a comparison vid with the QJ


----------



## rubikmaster (Nov 2, 2012)

I am really sorry that we have already lost 3 members. We lost Waffo, Edward (twistnturn44) and now ottozing. Now we are down to 13 members. Eventhough I heard Edward had some great video ideas and eventhough ottozing made great content and I'm sure Waffo would too I am going to respect their decisions. anyway guys, we are now accepting new members. So, anybody who wants to join just send us your Introduction video via wetransfer.com to [email protected]. We will be accepting 3 new members.


----------



## rubikmaster (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 2, 2012)

I've got a huge 20 paragraph history essay that I need to write this weekend plus other homework, I really doubt I will have time for making a vid for this channel this weekend, but I'm going to make a few vids for my main channel. So sorry.


----------



## rubikmaster (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## tx789 (Nov 5, 2012)

I can now record in hd but i have no tripod for my 5th gen ipod yet


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of video last week. I was busy making a gift for someone that took a longer time to make than I expected.
Beginner's Skewb tutorial this week, and next week an intermediate tutorial.


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 5, 2012)

Whoops totally forgot to record vids this weekend. I'll try tonight, but probably won't have time. I'll shoot for tomorrow when my parents are voting (but they might give me schoolwork to do while they're gone)


----------



## rubikmaster (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Noahaha (Nov 13, 2012)

Let's make some more videos, ppl.


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 13, 2012)

oh right.
I will try as hard as I can to get some free time so I can make some more videos before Friday, but I can't make any promises. I've got karate tonight and tomorrow night, a dentist appointment tomorrow, and I need to pack for a 10 day thanksgiving vacation to Chicago and St. Louis.
I'll try though.
Yo no estoy muy buena a este.


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey, I was wondering can I request a video to be made? I would really like to see some 5x5 walkthrough solves. I have watched most of the decent ones around and can't seem to find more so I was hoping one of you guys who is good at the 5x5 could make that video. If no one can I understand.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 13, 2012)

I just need ideas and a laptop and a tripod if you want the videos in hd but I will be post quite a few vids of the comp I go to on the 9th at least I plan to. The videos will be on my channel and cubingworld. And it's a New Zealand competiton


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 13, 2012)

tx789 said:


> I just need ideas and a laptop and a tripod if you want the videos in hd but I will be post quite a few vids of the comp I go to on the 9th at least I plan to. The videos will be on my channel and cubingworld. And it's a New Zealand competiton



It's probably better if you just put those on you're channel. Plus you've been making lots of videos recently so it's not really you I was talking about.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> oh right.
> I will try as hard as I can to get some free time so I can make some more videos before Friday, but I can't make any promises. I've got karate tonight and tomorrow night, a dentist appointment tomorrow, and I need to pack for a 10 day thanksgiving vacation to Chicago and St. Louis.
> I'll try though.
> Yo no estoy muy buen*o* a este.



Fixed that for you (I think)



SirWaffle said:


> Hey, I was wondering can I request a video to be made? I would really like to see some 5x5 walkthrough solves. I have watched most of the decent ones around and can't seem to find more so I was hoping one of you guys who is good at the 5x5 could make that video. If no one can I understand.



I could try to do that, I'm okay at 5x5, it's just that my recognition and lookahead is bad, so I guess I'll make that. Or probably a complete square-1 tutorial with minimal algs to solve it.


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 14, 2012)

SirWaffle said:


> Hey, I was wondering can I request a video to be made? I would really like to see some 5x5 walkthrough solves. I have watched most of the decent ones around and can't seem to find more so I was hoping one of you guys who is good at the 5x5 could make that video. If no one can I understand.


I'll do it I avg about 1:30 so I guess I'm good for doing it.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 14, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> It's probably better if you just put those on you're channel. Plus you've been making lots of videos recently so it's not really you I was talking about.



I plan on Making one big video and only sending in one or two solves or a greaves to cubingworld or something


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 14, 2012)

tx789 said:


> I plan on Making one big video and only sending in one or two solves or a *greaves* to cubingworld or something



First of all what? Second of all, I think videos on cubing world should be more on the instructional side, and solves can just go on people's own channels.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 14, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> First of all what? Second of all, I think videos on cubing world should be more on the instructional side, and solves can just go on people's own channels.



Agree that solves can just go on people's own channels. But I don't think it only needs to be instructional per se. Like documentary on what actually is the "cubing world". (Who are those crazy speedcubers?) Reactions from non-cubers. Stuff like that. Or tx789 can go to the comp and ask one or two questions of any cuber who would be willing to (on video for Cubing World). Something interesting but short. Like, ask which cubers have inspired them. I don't go to comps (not yet anyway) or else I would do something.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 14, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Agree that solves can just go on people's own channels. But I don't think it only needs to be instructional per se. Like documentary on what actually is the "cubing world". (Who are those crazy speedcubers?) Reactions from non-cubers. Stuff like that. Or tx789 can go to the comp and ask one or two questions of any cuber who would be willing to (on video for Cubing World). Something interesting but short. Like, ask which cubers have inspired them. I don't go to comps (not yet anyway) or else I would do something.



Good point. I overlooked that. XD


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 14, 2012)

Since the start of this thread, it has seemed like a good and interesting idea. I kind of don't have time to make a video a month (or commit to doing that) or I would consider doing some videos for Cubing World. If the guidelines are changed, I would do some videos when I can. Are you still accepting members?

Some thoughts:
- Is this thread the place for others to post things they want to see (like the requested 5x5 walkthrough solves)? And members should be able to choose from a list of ideas sent in by others. The list should be easy to find.
- It would be awesome if Cubing World could have an intro bit and every uploaded video would have that at the beginning and clearly also say which member is doing that video and what type of video or topic and what cube. Makes everything look more organized. Like, think about the intros to CrazyBadCuber vids or cyoubx, for example. Except it will say Cubing World.
- I've read comments on having fun doing this. I think it's more fun for everyone involved if there is quality in everyone's work. It's more exciting to make videos for a channel where there are other great people doing great stuff. I'd even prefer quality over quantity. Yes, it's nice to get a video every couple days, but I think I'd rather have just one video a week that is good.
- I hope you guys are doing some critique stuff for each other privately to improve the quality (where it's lacking).
- Whoever is uploading videos or is in charge of Cubing World, I think if the videos you get from members aren't up to par with what you want in this channel, I say don't upload it. That might offend someone, but if it were me and I sent a video you thought wasn't really great, you could just tell me and if I still wanted it up I would just post it on my own channel instead. Or reshoot it or whatever.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 14, 2012)

^I concur


----------



## tx789 (Nov 14, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> First of all what? Second of all, I think videos on cubing world should be more on the instructional side, and solves can just go on people's own channels.



Greaves? I meant average apple spell check on a iPod


----------



## rubikmaster (Nov 16, 2012)

*Cubing World NEWS!*

Hey what's up everyone. Well, the whole Cubing World community has been pretty inactive lately so I decided to share a few updates with you.
As you may already know Cubing World has 16 members. Well, we recently lost 3 members: Edward(twistnturn44), Waffo(Cubes4Lyfe) and ottozing. They decided to leave on their own because of being unable to make videos for us. But, today we got one new member. He is known on Youtube as ParadoxCubing. So, now we will be *accepting two more members*. If you would like to become a member of Cubing World you can send your video to [email protected] with WeTransfer.com, it's a site that allows you to send big files (like long HD videos). It has to be an Introduction video in which you tell us who you are, what's your cubing history, what event in cubing are you particularly good at, what kind of videos you will be making and how you will be beneficial to the channel. As for the lack of videos, I don't know why most of the members aren't posting videos but I hope everyone has their reasons (other than lazyness). I'm sure all of our members are very busy in real life, probably with school. We apologize if you were bothered by our lack of videos.
anyway, other than our lack of videos, I think our channel has been doing very well. In just 7 weeks we have already earned 250 subscribers. I hope our members will start making videos soon and I'm pretty sure you can expect a lot of them when the WInter break starts. OK guys, thank you for subscribing and keep supporting us with watching our videos and your commenting, subscribing, liking and favoriting.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 16, 2012)

My school ends on the 8th but I will be up North(north of Auckland) by the comp I go to on the 9th for a week making videos might be I little hard and I hope a have a laptop by then


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 21, 2012)

I think we have a pretty good channel going. If you're in America, you don't have school for the next five days most likely. I would make four videos a week, but that wouldn't really make sense. Someone has to have the time...


----------



## tx789 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'll try and make one today after school I finish on the 6th dec and start again aroun. February 1 anyway I have most of December and all of January off for the summer Christmas holidays 
The vid may be CLL recognition vid for a sub set or two


----------



## rubikmaster (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Ickathu (Nov 22, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I think we have a pretty good channel going. If you're in America, you don't have school for the next five days most likely. I would make four videos a week, but that wouldn't really make sense. Someone has to have the time...



:/ but I'm on vacation and didn't bring my laptop with me... Currently posting this from my uncles computer...
I feel like such a bad member...


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 22, 2012)

OK SO HERE'S THE DEAL:

Cubingworld got off to a very good but bumpy start. Recently the videos have been sparse and the quality has not been very high. We now have a good base of subscribers, but it's time to get things organized so that we can put out more videos with higher quality.

AS OF RIGHT NOW, SEASON 1 OF CUBINGWORLD IS OVER.

Season 2 will start on February 1 2013. 

Anyone who wants to be part of season 2, including people who were already part of season one need to send me a PM outlining what their contribution to cubingworld will be for season 2. The people who I approve (which will be most of you), will be required to send in at least FIVE videos using the normal submission system before January 25. I expect these to be quality videos, and I will ask people whose videos are not good enough to remake them. If you are new, one of your videos will have to be an introduction. Two months should be plenty of time to make five videos, especially if you have your Winter break during that time. If you do not think you will have the time to make five videos, no problem, you can just be part of season 3 or season 4 etc. 

The advantages of this system is that everyone is either in or out, and there will be no half commitments. Starting February 1 I will upload two or three videos a week to the channel, and during the mean time we can start getting our season 3 lineup in order. I think that implementing this system will make sure that cubingworld does not fall apart like other collaborations, and once February comes around we will have a good steady stream of quality content. I know that some of our subscribers will be disappointed about the hiatus, but in the end cubingworld will be a better channel for it. 

Also, the channel will be reorganized to reflect this change and there will likely be a cubingworld website in the future featuring the videos as well as written tutorials.

I am soon going to upload my BLD tutorials to my channel, and my 3-style tutorial will still be coming out in the next few weeks, just not on cubingworld. 

Hopefully this new system will motivate people to make quality videos without the disadvantages of having a set group of members and having videos uploaded haphazardly. 

=)


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 23, 2012)

I probably won't be able to make any tutorials in the future, only solve vids for my main channel.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 23, 2012)

I like this new system. It makes me want to come back to CubingWorld


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 23, 2012)

ottozing said:


> I like this new system. It makes me want to come back to CubingWorld



I hope you do! The nice thing is that you can jump into whatever seasons you want, as long as you commit to each season you sign up for.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry to say, but I am quitting CubingWorld. Most of the viewers are only interested in speedcubing, and I don't want to diverge from my current focus. 
Also, I simply can't keep popping out videos, as I don't want to make mulitple vids of the same puzzle, and just can't afford new puzzles at the demanded rate. 

It was fun. 
Au Revoir


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok, so 5 videos from each member contributing to a season. How long is a season going to last? 2 months?


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 23, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Ok, so 5 videos from each member contributing to a season. How long is a season going to last? 2 months?



Depends how many members. Assuming one member is about a week and a half worth of videos (not to imply that one member's video's will be released all in a row), it could be as long as four months if we get as many as 12 members. The good news is that the longer season 2 is, the longer we have to prepare for season 3.

EDIT:

Might as well add that season two has four members so far. They are all from season one though. If you weren't in season one, don't be afraid to PM me.

ALSO: Based on what I calculated above, I think I'm going to limit season 2 to 12 members at most. Any strong candidate that does not make it into season 2 will get first priority for season 3.


----------



## emolover (Nov 23, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Depends how many members. Assuming one member is about a week and a half worth of videos (not to imply that one member's video's will be released all in a row), it could be as long as four months if we get as many as 12 members. The good news is that the longer season 2 is, the longer we have to prepare for season 3.



I will be honest, I don't have many more good and quality cubing videos after the eight I pitched to you. What would we do for season 3?


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 23, 2012)

emolover said:


> I will be honest, I don't have many more good and quality cubing videos after the eight I pitched to you. What would we do for season 3?



Good news is that you only have to use five of those for season 2, and then you'll have about three or four months to come up with two more ideas for season 3. Not every video has to be a tutorial either. Example solve videos are also very useful, and you will probably receive plenty of comments suggesting what videos you should make. Having eight ideas is a great start, and well more than you need just for season 1.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will try and continue.


I'll finish the CLL regonition if you want (a vid for each sub set except anti-sune) So that's U, T, H, L and Pi(5 videos).


Oh and I most likey can't make any videos from December 8ish-15 I be up North(Northland(Auckland and beyond(I live in Wellington at the very bottom of the North Island). I will not have a laptop(most likey) but on ipod touch which I will be recording videos from, from New Zealand Nationals that I might give for you to upload to cubingworld


I would like ideas though 
What do the viewers want


----------



## rubikmaster (Nov 25, 2012)

Here is the video explaining the future of CubingWorld. It turned out a bit longer than I expected but I hope it's not to boring for you to watch.


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 25, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Anyone who wants to be part of season 2, including people who were already part of season one need to send me a PM outlining what their contribution to cubingworld will be for season 2.



sent you a PM confirming that I'd be in season 2, but didn't outline my contributions.
here are my plans:

keyhole method tutorial
Oka method tutorial
pyraminx walkthrough solves
5x5 yau tutorial/tips/overview
4x4 sub 1:30 tips and tricks (using yau)


----------



## tx789 (Nov 25, 2012)

I will be doing CLL for 2x2 with algs and stuff


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 25, 2012)

Quick update:

All 12 spots for season two are full. We have a great group of cubers, and will hopefully end up with 60 great videos to release during February, March and April. Unfortunately we are not accepting any new members for season two, but it is never too early to send me or Rubikmaster a PM about joining for season 3. All you need are the ideas for and motivation to make five videos on a specific topic/method/substep. 

See you all in February


----------



## ottozing (Nov 25, 2012)

I might aswell post what I'm doing here.

4x4 last 2 edges tricks
4x4 walkthroughs
5x5 last 2 tredges algs
3x3 walkthroughs
Megaminx OCLL's I use


----------



## cubecraze1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Quick update:
> 
> All 12 spots for season two are full. We have a great group of cubers, and will hopefully end up with 60 great videos to release during February, March and April. Unfortunately we are not accepting any new members for season two, but it is never too early to send me or Rubikmaster a PM about joining for season 3. All you need are the ideas for and motivation to make five videos on a specific topic/method/substep.
> 
> See you all in February



Could you name those 12 cubers? I'd like to know what i'm looking for.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 26, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> Could you name those 12 cubers? I'd like to know what i'm looking for.



This^^^ I don't want to join if we have bad members again.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 26, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> Could you name those 12 cubers? I'd like to know what i'm looking for.



Me (Noahaha)
Oskar Janes (Rubikmaster)
Aneurin Hunt (Tx789)
Mitch Lane (Mitch1234)
Phil Yu (a small kitten)
Trevor Mahoney (emolover)
Chris Olson (Rubiks560)
Jayden McNeill (Ottozing)
Cyoubx (Cyoubx)
AJ Blair (AJ Blair)
Nick Rech (Divineskulls)
Alexander Mertz (Ickathu)

WOO



ottozing said:


> This^^^ I don't want to join if we have bad members again.



You don't have to worry about this since all videos will be carefully reviewed before being posted on the channel. But also we don't have bad members.


----------



## emolover (Nov 26, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Me (Noahaha)
> Oskar Janes (Rubikmaster)
> Aneurin Hunt (Tx789)
> Mitch Lane (Mitch1234)
> ...



Wow! That's like all cool members! Well... Exept one.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 26, 2012)

emolover said:


> Wow! That's like all cool members! Well... Exept one.



This prety much sums up my thoughts. Atleast it's better than before. And I think there will be some amazing content made


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 26, 2012)

Here are my ideas so far:

(Beginner) Ortega tips
(Advanced) Predicting AUF
My PLLs

And I'm missing a fourth one. Anything specific people would like to see?


----------



## tx789 (Nov 26, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Here are my ideas so far:
> 
> (Beginner) Ortega tips
> (Advanced) Predicting AUF
> ...




You could do a video with eg 1


----------



## rubikmaster (Nov 30, 2012)

Unfortunately, one of our members decided to drop out because of some personal issues. So, if anybody still wants to join Cubing World Season 2, we have one more spot open.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 30, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Unfortunately, one of our members decided to drop out because of some personal issues. So, if anybody still wants to join Cubing World Season 2, we have one more spot open.



Filled.


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Filled.



Who left and who joined.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 30, 2012)

emolover said:


> Who left and who joined.



Ottozing left. I promised the first spot that opened up to someone, but they haven't confirmed yet, so I don't want to say who right now.

EDIT: It's Ranzha.


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm gonna try and record some videos this weekend, but I've got a cold and I'm thrown into a coughing fit every few seconds, so we'll see how it goes  I am getting healthier so by sunday or so I'll hopefully be good.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 30, 2012)

I'll try, next week is the last week of school and I'll be at year 10 camp (my school as a camp for all year 10's in the last week of school).


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey, guess what? I broke my foot yesterday when I pulled a 300lb man on top of me for self-defense at a karate belt test promotion, so now I have no excuses to not make videos (except people being in the room lol). I'll probably record a video or two today. How long until we have to have them sent in?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 17, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Hey, guess what? I broke my foot yesterday when I pulled a 300lb man on top of me for self-defense at a karate belt test promotion, so now I have no excuses to not make videos (except people being in the room lol). I'll probably record a video or two today. How long until we have to have them sent in?



Everyone has until the end of January.


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 17, 2012)

You could do some OF example solves


----------



## tx789 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm editing my videos now three down, two too go


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 4, 2013)

We have finally launched our website. I will still be adding a few more finishing touches to it in the next few weeks but the website is here, people! http://www.cubingworld.tk


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 4, 2013)

I would love to hear your opinions about the website guys.


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 4, 2013)

It's kewl, like bowties and fezes. (I'm in a doctor who mode right now)


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 4, 2013)

The website looks nice! How will blog posts be posted? =O I have some written tutorial stuff that could be useful supplementary material to my videos.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey, everyone. So at first we had 12 members for Season 2 but in the end it looks like we're down to 10. We're not going to be accepting any new members, though. Season 2 starts on February 1 and it is going to last about 90 days. But if you're interested in participating in Season 3 you can let us know here.


----------



## jskyler91 (Jan 7, 2013)

rubikmaster said:


> Hey, everyone. So at first we had 12 members for Season 2 but in the end it looks like we're down to 10. We're not going to be accepting any new members, though. Season 2 starts on February 1 and it is going to last about 90 days. But if you're interested in participating in Season 3 you can let us know here.



I would be interested in joining if you need any more people for season 3 and/or if you think my vids would fit there. Check out my channel and let me know.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 7, 2013)

jskyler91 said:


> I would be interested in joining if you need any more people for season 3 and/or if you think my vids would fit there. Check out my channel and let me know.


Yeah, I've been watching your videos for a while. They're very helpful and well made, I think your videos would be great and it would defnitely fit our channel.


----------



## jskyler91 (Jan 7, 2013)

rubikmaster said:


> Yeah, I've been watching your videos for a while. They're very helpful and well made, I think your videos would be great and it would defnitely fit our channel.



Cool and thanks, just let me know how I can help and i will. You can also email me, I PM'ed you with my info.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 18, 2013)

2 more weeks until Season 2, get ready guys. It's gonna be awesome.


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 2, 2015)

They advertise new videos every day or at least 5 times a week, but they haven't uploaded in over 2 weeks. Why is that?


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 2, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> They advertise new videos every day or at least 5 times a week, but they haven't uploaded in over 2 weeks. Why is that?



Because that's an old description they haven't updated in a while, and the people who are making the videos all have lives of their own.

If I had to guess.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 5, 2015)

*So what happened to cubing world?*

seriously what happened to them?


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 5, 2015)

yeah? I liked dem videos on der channl


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Oct 5, 2015)

I have no idea...they did upload good videos 

Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 5, 2015)

I agree! What happened? They were always my favorite cubing videos


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 5, 2015)

what happened is that no one is organizing it anymore, so it's dead until someone is able to do that job.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 5, 2015)

They have lives. By "they" I mean noah.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 5, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> They have lives. By "they" I mean noah.



hes blindfolded all the time, hard to run a youtube channel while blindfolded


----------



## confusedcuber (Nov 2, 2015)

Cubingworld website is down as well now?


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 2, 2015)

dubcubing needs to take over this


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 2, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> dubcubing needs to take over this



or just anybody who is good at organizing people, has ideas for content, can contribute content themselves, and has lots of time to work on the channel.


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 2, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> or just anybody who is good at organizing people, has ideas for content, can contribute content themselves, and has lots of time to work on the channel.



Yeah, on the serious side, Chris Olson would be a good person to take over, if he has the time.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 2, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Yeah, on the serious side, Chris Olson would be a good person to take over, if he has the time.



You read my mind!


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 2, 2015)

But what if Cubing World was not kill?


----------



## ZeshaaK (Nov 2, 2015)

BananaSlayer64 said:


> But what if Cubing World was not kill?



LOL best comment I have read in a while


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 2, 2015)

It'll take a while to get back up, from what I have heard.

I have an idea for a series, might work out. Idk.


----------

